# New replacement windows stick out past trim



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

A few questions and observations:
-That caulking is atrocious.
-Did you have vinyl windows previously? If so, they probably had a more narrow jamb depth. They could have been downsized or had the jamb extensions/returns trimmed back to accept the wider window without sticking out.
-Is there a drip cap/head flashing over these? 

This is something that really should have been discussed prior to, if not at least during the install. 
Potential fixes: Reorder smaller windows, reinstall with interior returns trimmed back, or add a piece of trim to the exterior to "build it out" and make a more aesthetically pleasing transition.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+2

The caulking is probably the biggest eyesore to me from the outset. 

The jamb thickness should have been addressed as HomeSealed referenced above. Fixable but just takes some forethought and extra work on the front end.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not good pictures at all, need to have a closer look at the sides.?
Are these new construction windows.?
If so, you have no siding to dive into them.....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be cutting away all that excess caulking, adding Z moulding at the tops of the windows, then trim the whole thing out with 5/4 PVC trim, add J mounding and window tape on the outside edges and fix the siding.
Had to see with those dark pictures, but something does not look right.
Where's the outside corners, why is there strips of something below that window in the first picture?
I'd loose them and run siding straight across.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Joe Caption, where have you been?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

He has been on vacation....

Here is his summer camp vacation picture...









I am second from the left.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

I repaced all my home's aluminum windows with new construction vinyl windows and they stuck out just as far yours do. My home has trim which had to be removed then reinstalled after the new windows went in and caulked as yours is. After the trim was touched up with paint they look as good as new.


----------



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree. At this point, your best option might be to trim the caulking and build out the trim to make it look nicer.


----------

